# Pinelands preservation called me today.



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

This is kind of a heads up/rant to anyone new so they don’t waste time with this joke of a place.

Some time ago when i first started looking for someone to work with i had filled out a contact me or something on their website. Today they called me. Apparently they had a contractor in my area quit and now had all of his work open and offered it to me. Didn’t ask how much but she said it would keep me “Busy”. 

So I talked to her about it and ask her the pricing for the GC and the Wints since that’s about to start up. She acted like she got excited and was about to tell me some good news.

$15 grass cuts, No matter the lot size. But you do get 10 extra per foot. 
35 Wints.

I politely told her that pricing just wouldn’t work for me. She sounded disappointed and told me they could make up for it in what? Volume! I really don’t know why I felt the need to not hang up but I went on to explain to her that it took me $60 to fill up my truck, And another 20 to fill up the gas cans for mower and weed eater each day, $80. Even at 15 lawns a day (225– 80 = 145) at a 10 hour day I would make 14.50 an hour and that don’t count ware and tare, insurance etc. I would basically make NOTHING. She kept on and on and I hung up and ignored her next 4 call backs. LMAO. 

I know some people here are able to make the $25 cuts work, Depending on area, volume, and how close together they are. But I don’t see how anyone could make this crap work or even try. How the hell can companies like this stay in business? I don’t see how anyone could work for them.

DEBRIS $10 per cubic yard $5 for dump per cubic yard $15 VARIES depending on amount of debris
DEBRIS (OR &WA) $10 per cubic yard
$10 for dump per cubic yard
$20 VARIES depending on amount of debris
DRY HEAT WINTERIZATION
(full)
$35 $5 Anti-Freeze $40 40 MINS
DRY HEAT WINTERIZATION
(partial)
$15 $5 Anti-Freeze $20 20 MINS
DEWINTERIZATION $20 $0 $20 30 MINS
LOCK CHANGES (Single) $10 $5 $15 15 MINS
LOCK CHANGES (Set) $20 $10 $30 25 MINS
LOCK BOX $5 per lock box $12 per lock box $17 per lock box 2 MIN
PADLOCK $5 per lock box $3 per lock box $8 per lock box 2 MIN
SLIDER LOCK $5 per lock box $0 $5 per lock box 10 MINS
MAID SERVICE $40 $0 $40 1 HOUR
MAID SERVICE REFRESH $25 $0 $25 30 MIN
SMOKE DETECTORS (battery operated)
$10 per device $5 per device $15 per device 10 MINS
CARBON MONOXIDE
DETECTOR
(battery operated)
$10 per device $18 per device $28 per device 10 MINS
Boarding
$.60 per united inch (UI)
Including in your pay
$.60 per united inch (UI)
VARIES depending on the size of the window
Bush/Shurb Trimming
$15 per cubic yard of clippings
Including in your pay
$15 per cubic yard of clippings
VARIES depending on the size of the shurbs
Snow Removal $20 $0 $20 30 MINS
Photo Inspection & Signage Only
$10 $0 $10


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

Anyone that would work for this pricing,sorry just plain stupid


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Absolutely unbelievable. Another middle-middle-middle-middle man pulling money out. F that noise.


----------



## AHAForeclosure (Sep 22, 2015)

That word "volume" is used a lot. I've been offered 24.00 grass cuts, on not small yards. Plus "all the work you can handle". I can't make money that way nor can one afford to have a helper do it and make any money on the job.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

these clowns called me today. Asked if I had a few min to talk, I said not really, I'm in the middle of a job but if it will only take a few min sure go ahead. I said I responded to your last email stating that having a phone conversation prior to receiving a price list and payment terms would be a waste of time so he beings to tell me that they pay $20 per yard. So my question is then $20 per cubic yard or $20 per grass cut, his response is "yes", I repeated my question again, either way the numbers were too low, but I was curious, he again responded yes, I said can you use your words, I am asking a question that requires a response, not multiple choice. He then said grass cut, I responded I wouldn't drive to the property, take pics, and do nothing for that price. I said I don't take any equipment off the trailer for under $35 and that's only for a 5k lot, he basically hung up on me...... Who is willing to cut a "yard" for $20, what a joke. Even $35 is low considering they aren't doing it every week and these lawns are land mines.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> ...... Who is willing to cut a "yard" for $20, what a joke. Even $35 is low considering they aren't doing it every week and these lawns are land mines.


There is a "$25 grass cut" thread or 2 floating around here somewhere. Most of the proponents don't post here much anymore - I wonder why?

(. . .Honks big red nose on the way out of the room.)


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> There is a "$25 grass cut" thread or 2 floating around here somewhere. Most of the proponents don't post here much anymore - I wonder why?
> 
> (. . .Honks big red nose on the way out of the room.)



Sometimes you really kill it at the Internet!


----------

